# Fuente de alimentacion para electroiman



## juan cisneros (Abr 2, 2006)

Cuando funciona mi electroiman, se produce un corto en la fuente, y varias veces se han quemado el regulador de voltaje (UC7812) quisiera que me ayuden para disenar una fuente de poder que soporte el electroiman de 12v.


----------



## Jorf (Abr 2, 2006)

Cuanto consume tu electroiman cuando anda?

No se prodrá hacer un limitador de corriente para los primeros instantes?


----------



## mustangV8 (Abr 2, 2006)

bueno, habia escrito una respuesta mas larga pero por algun motivo no aparecio (|@#\€~@#€)~ asi que ahora va mas corta

el integrado se quema ni bien lo conectas o luego de estar andando?
si la correcta es la 1, entonces se quema por el pico de tension que se produce en la bobina al conectarlo. tal vez se solucione poniendo en paralelo un cap grande de alta tension.
si la correcta es la 2 entonces es por exceso de corriente (raro porque los ics de la linea 78xx cortan en 1A automanticamente) o por exceso de calor.  De cualquier manera la solucion es poner una resistencia limitadora a 1Amp o menos y un buen disipador (el capacitor no estaria mal tampoco y si podes agregar un diodo en inversa para que absorba el pico negativo de tension al cortar mejor)


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 3, 2006)

El diodo inversamente polarizado no es opcional, tiene que estar.


----------



## Jbarragan (Abr 3, 2006)

Debes proveer un camino para "eliminar" la energía almacenada en la bobina, "contra-patada inductiva". Usualmente se emplea un circuito RC llamado "Red Snubber".

Si dispone de un libro de electrónica de potencia cómo el de M.Rashid, encontrará cómo diseñar ese circuito , es realmente sencillo.

Cuénteme en que está aplicando ese electroimán ?


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 4, 2006)

Fairchild AN-3008 RC Snubber Networks for Thyristor Power Control and Transient Suppression
PDF (930 K)


----------

